# How to remove a Cramer hob burner?



## adam_l (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi

I have a 1994 Knaus fitted witha 3 burner Carmer Hob-Sink combo.

One of the burners has stopped working and I want to remove it to investigate. How do I do this?

I removed the pan support wire and then tried to remove the offending burner. Buit the round alloy plate that sits on top of the burner just above the gas holes seems stuck. How does one remove it?

Also are these hovbs supposed to have electric ignition? I can see a switch on mine to turn it on, so we light it with matches.


Any help much appreciated


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

Leisure Spares Ltd (www.leisurespares.co.uk) are the approved agents for Dometic, Cramer, etc. I suggest you take a look at their website and then give them a try.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

The alloy plate does not come off. You have to unscrew the whole burner from the hob in an anti clockwise direction. There is a gasket below which you need to be careful with but spares are easily sourced should it break.

Good luck.


----------



## adam_l (Jan 21, 2008)

OK thanks.

I just phoned leisurespare but they wouldnt tell me anything. apparently they just supply the kit and cannot advise...


Is the burner unit a 1 piece thing i.e. is the round alloy plate (the part wth Crmer written on it) and the body part with the has holes 1 unit?

Or does the top part (the round alloy plate) detach from the main body (the part with the gas holes)?


Which part unscrews? The round plate or the whole burner?

Thanks - Adam


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Adam,

We too have a 3 burner Cramer hob in our 1997 Eura Mobil.

I recently decided to remove one of the burners to give the surface underneath a clean.

It does indeed untwist anti-clockwicse as stated by JackieO, but may indeed take a bit of brute force. The gaskets underneath the burner body can become brittle and break so may be a good idea to order some in advance.

It is a bit of a fiddly job trying to screw them back on though as the downforce and screwing action tends to push it below the hob surface and the locking pegs and slots won't engage.

Good luck.

Ashers.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Methinks my womanlike status gets me overlooked when giving technical advice. :/

Brute force are the terms I would also use. Our burner overheated due to gas (mb) issues. The holes became distorted and the whole thing stuck solid. One came off using the brute force method but the other required the assistance of a *hacksaw.

*not recommended - although it did do the job


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I did this job some time ago. If I were you, I would get new gaskets in advance of doing the job because they are VERY brittle and will almost certainly disintegrate when you unscrew the burners.


----------



## adam_l (Jan 21, 2008)

Success!

I unscrewed the burner (it was pretty stiff) and luckily the gasket survived.

The big hole that lets the gas/air in underneath was almost completely blocked by some weird brittle stuff. I cleaned out out and it worked.


Many thanks for all the advice.


----------



## pjstock (Jul 24, 2018)

sorry to drag you all back 10 years into the past, but if anyone is listening and remembers this discussion, may I ask "was a tool required to unscrew those Cramer burner "discs" or were you able to manage it by hand?" 
mine are VERY stiff and I would only reluctantly bring a pipe wrench to the job.
but that may be what is required.
my burner heads are about 3-4 inches in diameter.

Peter
in Canada


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi pjstock, and welcome to the forum. Sorry that your post seems to have got lost, but this will bring it to the top of the pile again.

Sorry I can't help with the actual answer.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Jean, PJStock hasn't been back since his first post.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe he had no interest till he hears there's a response?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

jiwawa said:


> Maybe he had no interest till he hears there's a response?


If he hasn't looked Jean he won't see any replies.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Won't he get an email alert?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

He hasn't filled in his profile nor Subscribed. I can't see him signing up for email alerts, these OPW's never do.

I don't get email alerts, they are more trouble than there worth


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, I don't see all that detail on the EMV - I just treat every request for info as genuine.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

jiwawa said:


> Ah, I don't see all that detail on the EMV - I just treat every request for info as genuine.


Whilst holding my head in my hands, may I ask, what is an EMV?.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Drew said:


> jiwawa said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I don't see all that detail on the EMV - I just treat every request for info as genuine.
> ...


Enhanced Mobile View, pic attached of the view on my iPhone, less data hungry.

Terry


----------



## Lollysmum (Apr 28, 2018)

For info-the burners are far easier to grip if you wear work gloves. Constant heating & cooling makes them difficult to shift. I find tapping the sides all round with something like the heavy handle of a chef's knife (no not a hammer-too destructive) frees the burner so you can remove it easily.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, I hope pjstock comes back to see that helpful answer!

Thanks lollysmum.


----------



## Lollysmum (Apr 28, 2018)

Works on glass jar lids too


----------

